# Books Similar to A Discovery of Witches?



## kynkari (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello!

I recently finished A Discovery of Witches and really enjoyed it.  I would like to find other books that are similar but I haven't had any luck so far.  I have vehemently denied for years that I like romances (and I really don't like straight romances), but in secret my favorite books mix fantasy or urban fantasy with a romance woven into the plot.  What I liked about A Discovery of Witches is that although not a highly intellectual read, like say, Lord of the Rings, it still had some thoughtful discussions on genetics and history, while also mixing in good old fashioned paranormal fun and a romance as well.  There was a mystery and a lot of action.

I don't care for historical romances, and the few paranormal romances I've read are decent (Sookie Stackhouse novels, for example), but don't quite kick it up a notch intellectually like DoW did, again, admitting that DoW was still by no means an intellectual novel.  I think the closest I've come is Juliet Marillier's Sevenwaters books, which do have a historical paranormal romance feel to them and are amazingly well written!  A lot of paranormal romance I've run across are pretty bad...and typically feature a half clothed male  or female angel, vampire or werewolf on the cover. 

Any recommendations on books in this genre that might be similar to DoW or the Sevenwaters books?

Kynkari


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

I loved Discovery of Witches! Try the Outlander series or the Historian.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Have you looked at Ilona Andrews (Magic Bites, Magic ________ and Magic ____ and so on.)  

Not really intellectual--lots of fun!  Not sure I'd even call them all that thought-provoking, but worth a look!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

The Physick Book of Deliverance Dane


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

It might be a tad dark, but I highly recommend Robin McKinley's  if you enjoyed Sevenwaters.

Sorry--just noticed it doesn't look like it's available for Kindle.


----------

